# Starburst badge on a '63?



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2014)

S/N is Feb '63, and bike is og paint etc (PO put on newer bars, rear rack and light)- thought the starbursts were only 61-62, so wondering if this early '63 got one too? Anyone else have a '63 with one?

Darcie


----------



## morton (Dec 18, 2014)

*leftover*

I have a Traveller frame with a date of 11.23.62. (SA hub was also dated 62)

My BIke was in bad shape and I was only able to salvage a few parts (including the badge!) but it wouldn't surprise me if this bike was marketed or updated for sale in 1963 as a 1963.

By the way, yours looks great!


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 18, 2014)

My 63 Corvette 3 speed has a starburst.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> My 63 Corvette 3 speed has a starburst.




Cool, what was the build month?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 18, 2014)

I have 3  63 Jags that have the starburst.      6/25  8/22   9/6.   Also have a 10/24 that has the normal aluminum badge.


----------



## spoker (Dec 18, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> S/N is Feb '63, and bike is og paint etc (PO put on newer bars, rear rack and light)- thought the starbursts were only 61-62, so wondering if this early '63 got one too? Anyone else have a '63 with one?
> 
> Darcie
> View attachment 186234View attachment 186235




great lookin bike!!


----------



## spoker (Dec 18, 2014)

there is a fair amount of overlap iv seen in the bike world,perfectly acceptable to a degree,a starburst badge onna 70 prolly wouldnt cut it.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 18, 2014)

Interesting,it has a 62 seat.my 63 copper vette was a march serial number with starburst and two rivet seat.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2014)

It has 2 rivets each side-?


----------



## spoker (Dec 18, 2014)

there ya go,later 63s had crash rail but no rivits,i think 58 seats had 3 rivits for a couple years and the they went to 2 rivit ones,of course this is how it was suppose to be,57 had a one year only non rivit 2 piece sewn to gether,i have a 56 american,2 speed manual rear hub,cantilever front brakes,early rare brown seat,all std equipment according to the catalog,oh ya it has a54/56 crossover serial number,just when you figure somthing out they change it LOL LOL


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 18, 2014)

Also the rear hub will be dated. The 2 rivet seats were 62 only but some crossover as spoker has noted. Yours is definitely a 63 since it is Flamboyant Red, not the Radiant Red of the 62's like mine. Note that mine has a carryover 3 rivet seat.  It's enough to make your head spin!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's a Schwinn ad from 1963 catalog, shows a 3 rivet seat.

Darcie


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 18, 2014)

The catalogs overlapped more than the accessories.3 rivet was 59-61 with a few put on early 62.as mentioned,2 rivet was mostly one year with a few 63's.


----------



## spoker (Dec 19, 2014)

ya the catalog soomtines has misinfo and can illustrate incorrectly,the artist doing the catalog may be gettin his info well before the current bike is produced for sale,and somtimes i thik i have been alitle to ridgid innot taking into account overlap,if a mfg has some parts left from a prefious run i would think he would use soom of the and keep soom for warranty purpose,funny gts58 hasnt responded,he is on of the sharpest ppl on maters like this


----------



## rickyd (Dec 19, 2014)

Just traded this away sunburst on F364972 6,25,63 Rick starburst


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 19, 2014)

spoker said:


> ....funny gts58 hasnt responded,he is on of the sharpest ppl on maters like this




I emailed him pics last night of the 3 Corvettes I picked up yesterday, I'm sure we'll be hearing from him 

Darcie


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 19, 2014)

Very very nice Corvettes Darcie! And you can see that the 56 models did not have the seat that is depicted in the 56 catalog. Reason being, Schwinn used the same ad picture for 55 and 56. The few catalog errors seen on the  later Corvettes includes the seats, grips and headbadges. Schwinn also used the 59 Corvette image for 1960 and 1961. It looks like your 63 seat is a lighter shade of red that matches the new Flambo Red. Interesting that it has rivets.
The new middleweight color for 1963 was Coppertone and I can say that I don't remember ever seeing a Coppertone deluxe crash rail saddle with rivets.


----------



## bullitridden (Sep 5, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> My 63 Corvette 3 speed has a starburst.




Mine also - both 9/19 & the 9/26/63.. they were produced perhaps in 62 as far as I've heard but anyway the 63's did have the starburst also


----------



## spoker (Sep 5, 2015)

there is also small and large badge


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2015)

spoker said:


> there is also small and large badge




A small and a large Starburst badge?


----------

